# steering issues



## flyboy40461 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have a 79 450B dozer and my steering quit. I don't see a fluid reservoir or any place to check or add fluid.. it is the newer style and doesn't have a tank reservoir. Can anyone set me straight?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I believe you have dry clutches. Search YouTube there are some there
On how to adjust break and clutch


----------

